# Bloody A-Plan! :)



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

After a year of having my GT-R off the road I thought I might aswell get the bits sorted on it and get it running again, so after having a quick look on here I gave A-Plan a call for my insurance.

I'm 24, SS postcode, 3 years no claims. R33 GT-R fully comp. £1260!!!!!!

Considering last time I had it on the road I was paying over £4000 for it I was well impressed!

Seem like a bargain to you guys?

Cheers.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Seems cheap to me .. I was paying 1200 for a scooby when I was 27.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

A Plan are always suprisingly cheap! 

I replied in another A Plan thread... 

Quote for my 32? £1049
Quote for my Clio runaround? £420

Buy both at once.... £1000!!!! I couldnt believe it!


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

You're kidding .. I renewed both my cars at once but didn't occur to me to see if they could do a deal like that .....


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Im still grinning about it! 

They mirrored my 5yrs ncb across both cars and gave me a bit of discount on top. Worked out finally at £700 for the 32 and £300 for the Clit. Im only 26 and have a big (£15k) own fault accident from the start of 2005 too!

Best bit of all is that they managed to get the paperwork to me today (after taking it out at 3pm yesterday) so I can go and tax it this afternoon! 

Tonight will be the first day Ive driven it since November!


----------



## skylinegtr0415 (Oct 8, 2005)

Agreed..A plan always good...but however i am 25, same R33 GTR, and have full NCB, and no points, my renewal with them was £1250, so it seems that yours are cheaper compared to me : ( ....but i have pushed my voluntary excess to £1000, to lower the price to £850.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Ouch... £1k is a big excess! I didnt like the £500 they made me take. 

I think I do quite well from my location and the alarmed garage.


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah I got my renewal through from Tesco for my runaround Cliosport so I asked A-plan if that could do any better on that. They said if I take them together then they will do them both for £2000. They will mirror my 3 years no claims too.

Very impressed seeing as most companies wont even quote me on my Skyline. 

I can't remember who it was now, but one place quoted me £1650 for my clio!!!!!!! I said I can insure my Skyline cheaper than that!!!!!


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

Aplan are good not only for GTRs so good to hear that!

I pay 825 for the 996 C2 with GT3 kit, wheels, sports pipes n filters plus covers all the add on options likk sat nav etc

very competitive and will be going back to them

NLW


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Just got my renewal this morning from A-Plan and it's just over a grand....BUT......they have said that if they do it via Ensign (instead of the current insurers) then that can do it for ........... £585 !!!!!!!

So i'll be asking more about that.


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

I have just renewed my insurance with A plan on my 33 GT-R again, I am 32 with 10 years no claims bonus and with my current provider through A Plan it was £680 but A Plan recommended another one that came in at £620 & I got the wife on the policy for no extra cost !

A Plan also insure my runaround Rover 214 SLi and charged me £170 for both of us on that & we have also just bought a delivery mileage left hand drive Rover Streetwise Turbo Diesel to take to Sweden and they gave me the same bonus on that and charged £370 for both of us  

A Plan are brilliant, I have been with them for years and will stay with them as long as I can !!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Just phoned A-Plan.....

Told them that the car is now garaged every night, told them the modifications that they didn't have down (i.e. recent stuff).

My new policy (which I've paid for) is ....... *£558* (via A-Plan but with Ensign as the underwriters I believe).

Last year my policy with A-Plan was £1175 - and I paid direct debit which had a 12% additional fee - so my policy was just over £1300. I've therefore saved nearly 800 quid this year.

Sorted.


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

ahh but whats the value of your car?


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

I gave mine a value of 15k.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Daz, It's incredible that you can save £800 ... maybe finally an insurance company has realised that when people spend time and money on their cars they are less likely to be careless with them.

I just wish I'd known about the joint insurance bit!!!.

It is amazing how there are little differences in the price though, I live in a low risk place (no garage though) and i'm paying 610 for a stage 1 car (it's not stage 1 yet but I've insured it ready)


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I had 2 quotes come through on my renewal ... the first was if A-Plan used the existing underwriter and that quote was only £120 better than last year. The big change in the premium is where I have chosen to go with a different underwriter (via A-Plan still) ... and they seem to be MUCH cheaper. I think a few other people have had this happen as well (I also believe Ensign do good deals for the MKIV Supra club via skyinsurance or something).

When the renewal goes through (end of March) i'll have turned 30. I have full no claims (with protection), the car is garaged, etc. I insured the car for a value of 12k when I originally took the policy out with A-Plan a year ago so that shouldn't have changed.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Don't wanna worry anyone, but been talking to A-Plan re the above and got my 33 GTR quoted at £850 (last year £1100 elsewhere). When I asked what the trade valuation for my 1995 R33 GTR would be the answer was £9600  so this would be the first off in the event of a total loss. Now the guy said I could provide proof of other cars for sale to argue the price but don't mean I'd get anywhere


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

can you not have an insurance quote on an agreed price of the car?


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

JapFreak786 said:


> can you not have an insurance quote on an agreed price of the car?


Not with A-Plan, there is another company who use the same underwriter ENSIGN, but their quote was £1200  but that would be an agreed value.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

kenan said:


> Don't wanna worry anyone, but been talking to A-Plan re the above and got my 33 GTR quoted at £850 (last year £1100 elsewhere). When I asked what the trade valuation for my 1995 R33 GTR would be the answer was £9600  so this would be the first off in the event of a total loss. Now the guy said I could provide proof of other cars for sale to argue the price but don't mean I'd get anywhere


Just been completing my paperwork for my renewal. The value of my car on the paperwork is £12000.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Daz said:


> Just been completing my paperwork for my renewal. The value of my car on the paperwork is £12000.


Yeah but that is the value you say your car is worth not what they pay you. You could tell them your Nova was worth 15K but at crunch time they will only give you say £100


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

That's the value that they had put on the form ... I was never asked the value of the car (although I may have been last year ... can't really remember).

To be honest, I've never asked an insurer what they would pay if I wrote off a car.

At the end of the day, EVERY insurer is going to try and pay you back as little as possible - and it ends up being a case of you having to prove that your car is worth more than they the amount they are offering you. 

If you've got an absolute minter they will still try and give you a payment based on the cheapest example you can find for the same model.

I recall reading something on the MKivSupra forum a while back where a chap had his Supra written off and they tried to pay him a RIDICULOUSLY low amount ... he argued the case and they bumped the payment quite significantly. I can't remember which insurer it was - but I think they are all pretty much the same.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

I think you'll find by law in the event of a claim, the insurer only has to make one revised offer, then it goes to arbitration. Obviously once a value is agreed then, it is a firm and final offer, whether it's higher OR lower.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Thing is I get paranoid about this sort of thing which is why I was worried when they told me the above. I’m sure you would still get a good value for the car but would rather have an agreed value if possible.


----------

